# Pain Meds After Neuter?



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

Jaia is home from his neuter. He had an undescended testicle (in the abdomen), so the surgery was a little more invasive. He's doing GREAT and moving around fine. 

I'm wondering what the general consensus is on not giving pain meds. I don't want to give him anything because he is calmer and sleeps more without it. The vet gave him Rimadyl (sent home 2 weeks worth!) and I can't bring myself to give him any because I'm afraid of what I've heard about it. He's moving around fine and I'm watching him so he doesn't bother his incisions. He sleeps with a cone. 

So, do you think, if the incisions look good and he seems to be feeling fine, that it's ok not to give pain meds? 

Thank you!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I give the homeopathic remedy Arnica--30c, every 4 hours. No side effects and works great.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I would give the rimadyl. Your dog just had major surgery and is going to be hurting. I have no problem giving rimadyl so long as you keep an eye on him and you aren't giving it for very length of time.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I've asked, and gotten, actual pain pills for my dogs after a spay/neuter or any type of procedure I felt it my be warrented. I always fiquired if its out there and avail. then I want my dogs to have it rather making them suffer in silence. Granted I haven't used such pills often but its nice to have them afterwards if the need were to arise. 
Rosa


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

I'd buy the Arnica like Ruth suggested. It doesn't just help with the pain, but also prevents swelling & infection and the wound will heal faster.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'd definitely give him some type of pain medication. If you're paranoid about using the Rimadyl, I'd call the vet and ask for another medication even if they have to phone in a prescription for one you're comfortable with.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI give the homeopathic remedy Arnica--30c, every 4 hours. No side effects and works great.


This is what I would do too.


----------

